# Result of Petforums 2008 Cat Show



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

1st - Baggy - Otterwhiskers

2nd - Tricky - Jen26

3rd - Bud - Chinablue


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

well done baggy, he more than deserves it, hes a stunning cat!


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Big congrats to Baggy and Otterwhiskers on winning first prize in this year's Petforums Cat Show - WELL DONE!!!!!!! 

I am currently awaiting Mark's decision with regard to the tie-break for second place  C.x.


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Excellent congratulations Baggy you are very handsome!!

Ooooo wander who will be second?


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

:thumbsup:woohooo!!!! Thanks for picking tricky, ive just gave him the biggest squeeze ever!!!!

welldone Bud and china blue:thumbsup:


----------



## petforum (Oct 30, 2007)

Hi,

Congratulations to the winners and all the runners up. I shall be emailing the 3 winners shortly with their vouchers to spend at Welcome to UKPetSupplies.com - The One-Stop Shop for Pet Supplies & Accessories!.

Thanks
Mark


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Well done to Baggy and Ottowhiskers - well deserved. *Everyone *of those cats is a winner.


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

What a lovely pre Christmas treat for all the winners  Huge










to all the winners, BOV and BIS :thumbup1: What an amazing show that would have made with all those cats and kittens in the fur. I would not like to have been a human judge, trying to choose between them all. Plus I would have to have taken Sir Oscar Van der Poof home with me, or at least had loads of cuddles with him :001_wub:


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

Congratulations, to the winners, so hard to choose as so many beautiful cats.
Well done to everyone!!xxx​


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

Well done all winners!!!!!


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

Congratulations guys! :thumbup1:


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Yeah welldone to all....:thumbup:


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Congrats all :thumbup:


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

To The bagster MasterTo Tricky and of course to Bud all worthy winners,as were all our super gorgoeus cats/kitts,Otters you are a diamond and what a wonderful thing to do,i;m sure all the cats/kitts will benefit no end


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*Congratulations to the winners  all out cats/kittens are special  *


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Very well done everyone. A difficult choice all round!


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2008)

CONGRATULATIONS TO THE WINNERS.....Although ALL the cats were beautiful.


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

*Congratlulations to all the winners. There truly was some stunning cats. *​


----------



## Dingle (Aug 29, 2008)

Congratulations to the winners & well done to all who took part...


----------



## Ginny (Dec 22, 2008)

Well done everyone.


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Congratulations, Baggy, Tricky & Bud. This was a fantastic show & I was amazed at all the beautiful entrants!! 

We all have winners tho as they are all our special puds!!

Same thing next year!!?


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

congratulations to the three winners .... well done :thumbup:


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

congratulations to the winners, and well done to the organisers


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

Otterwhiskers said:


> Wow, thank you so much everyone - I'm so thrilled!:blushing: Pet Forums really do have some amazing cats and all of the entries were, without exception, just stunning.
> 
> I would like to donate my voucher to a worthwhile cat charity. I don't have one picked out just yet, but when I do I will let you know who I choose and let them know it came from this fantastic site.
> 
> Once again, thank you so much and congratulations to the other winners.


That's so lovely.. whichever charity you choose I'm sure will be very made up with your donation


----------



## Fireblade (Sep 7, 2008)

Congratulations winners.xxxxx


----------



## angel 22 (Apr 13, 2008)

a huge congrats to everyone some truly beautiful cats well done to the winners !!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Leah100 (Aug 17, 2008)

Congratulations Baggy and Otterwhiskers, and to everyone else too, some absolutely gorgeous cats! :thumbup:


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

That's very kind of you :thumbup1:


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Thats really nice looking on there website they look really dedicated to rescuing well done its a great choice.


----------



## angel 22 (Apr 13, 2008)

Otterwhiskers said:


> Just to give you an update and let you know that the charity I chose to present the vouchers to was the 'Crescent Cat Rescue' ( Crescent Cat Rescue ). I wanted to try and help a smaller charity, as I feel that they may not always get the support that higher profile rescues might get, and a very good friend of mine suggested this one as not only did it fit the bill but she had homed a beautiful cat from there herself a few years ago.
> 
> The Charities Mission Statement
> 
> ...


thats very sweet of you going to be some lucky cats there :thumbup:


----------

